# Brewing With Carob Pods



## tintin (18/1/07)

My local park has a huge carob tree loaded with pods. These pods can be bought at health food shops and are quite expensive (and very tasty). I thought of lobbing some dried pods into a boil towards the end for a chocolatey effect. They would probably tried first in a sweetish stout and I would also split them open or score them like vanilla pods.
Has anybody tried these before, either raw or in a brew? Searching pulled up zilch.


----------



## tintin (23/1/07)

Right, looks like I'm going to be a pioneer on this one. I'll post the results once I've had a taste.


----------



## Doogiechap (23/1/07)

I'm certainly interested in the outcome too TinTin. Would you care to divulge the park location ? Just between us brewers...  .
Cheers
Doug (Who is a sucker for a chocolate Stout/ Porter  )


----------



## Asher (23/1/07)

There is a monster Carob tree at the Western end of the Supreme Court in the city (just up the hill slightly from the gates on Barrack Street)... 
Heaps of pods on the drive in road. You'll smell them as you walk past

Asher for now


----------



## tintin (24/1/07)

Asher, what do you reckon of chucking a few in to a brew. It wouldn't take too many to impart a sweetish taste. They're bloody good dry for eating.


----------



## Asher (24/1/07)

Me - being quite partial to the odd adjunct. I'd say give it a go... I assume it has some oil content so just watch out for that. Dig out a recipe that uses cocoa and substitute with carob at a ratio of 1:1 would be a good starting point. 
I've never tried making a chocolate beer - Only because I've never tasted one I like 

Yet
Asher


----------

